# Seeking Chart showing DT Angles



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

I want to use a diagram of DT bit angles to set a bevel gauge. 

Does anyone have a chart like this for the common angles of DT bits?

Gary Curtis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

This may help ▼

Dovetail Router Bits - Holbren


=========



garycurtis said:


> I want to use a diagram of DT bit angles to set a bevel gauge.
> 
> Does anyone have a chart like this for the common angles of DT bits?
> 
> Gary Curtis


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

Nope. I need fan-shaped grid showing a X & Y axis, with various degrees representing the common slopes. I would then lay my bevel gauge against the proper angle and set then in. To be used in marking out dovetail tails and pins.

Old-fashioned stuff. It is common in some quarters to express dovetails in a slope, such as 1:7 or 1:9. I need to translate that to both an angle ( a number) and a diagram ( a pictorial representation of that same number).

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

You can get a free program off the net or I can post one that will let you do what you want I think, see below, if so let me know and I will post it..you can also print them out and stick them to the board..to use as a guide...



=========



garycurtis said:


> Nope. I need fan-shaped grid showing a X & Y axis, with various degrees representing the common slopes. I would then lay my bevel gauge against the proper angle and set then in. To be used in marking out dovetail tails and pins.
> 
> Old-fashioned stuff. It is common in some quarters to express dovetails in a slope, such as 1:7 or 1:9. I need to translate that to both an angle ( a number) and a diagram ( a pictorial representation of that same number).
> 
> ...


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

I got what I want. Wish I could attach the pdf shot here, but I don't know how.

What a need is a graph. With an X/Y axis. And a straight line representing the slope for 1:6, 1:7,1:8,1:9 DT bits. I use these style bits on a Router Jig/Machine called a WoodRat. 

I need to set a bevel gauge to the slope line, lock it in and then transfer to adjustments on the machine. Just simple geometry. The problem arises because the WoodRat defines Dovetails by a slope rather than an angle. Rather old fashioned, I'd say.

Thanks,
Gary Curtis


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gary...

give this a look.. I think it may be what your looking for..

www.slopemeter.com/images/Slope_Conversion_Tables.xls

html version: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ope&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

The numbers are part of the answer, but I need a drawing (a line graph) which I can use to set the angle on a Bevel Gauge. 

There are only 5 or 6 meaningful numbers when it comes to Dovetails. Whether given as ratios 1:8 (slope) or angle (9.3°), using them for woodworking requires a graph with two lines. On another forum a fellow sent me some pages from a book on Dovetail joints.

The diagram and text even explains which slopes are good for softwoods and which for hardwoods. And which orientation of the tail vs pin board to use for horizontal load-bearing joints ( ie a drawer) and which to use for vertical loads, such as a shelf. 

I also gives examples historically of favored dovetail angles. Queen Anne furniture in the 18 Century had rather crude slopes such as 1:4 or 1:5. Modern tastes favor 1:7 or 1:8. 

gary:happy:


----------

